# Trophy trout down South in the LLM



## Neck-deep (Jun 27, 2007)

This past weekend I decided it was time to put the bait away, break the wadefishing gear out, and try to hunt for some fish. For my first wadefishing trip of the year, I caught this 31 3/8ths of an inch, 9.25lb trout, with a corky along a grass line with mud running adjacent to it. At about a 3ft depth, I was working the corky by pausing for 4 seconds to let the bait sink, followed by two very light rod jerk/twitches, just enough twitch so that the corky did not break the surface of the water. I then repeated this motion until I was ready to cast again. The fish slammed the corky while the bait was sinking on the pause. After numerous violent head shakes from the fish, I envisioned the corky fly out of its mouth as I've had happen before. Luckily while fighting, she did not spit the hook, and I felt a sense of thrill, relief, and accomplishment as I landed my 2nd 30+ in trophy. I probably will not get to catch another one for the duration of my fishing career, but then again I said that the last time. 
Overall, this past weekend fishing was slow but exciting. We worked hard for our three trout and three reds. Even though fishing was sluggish, I'd definitely take another day like this anytime. Sluggish or not, it's always great to be out or close to the water. I hope you guys enjoy the picture of the fish.


----------

